
Add Chrome bookmarks like a boss - ahmadassaf
https://github.com/ahmadassaf/booklight
======
ahmadassaf
I've just published a new version.

Features

    
    
      - Filter bookmarks based on manual entry
      -  Show the path of the current selected folder
      -  Navigate easily through the folders tree using keyboard (if the folder is highlighted in blue this means that it contains sub-folders as well. The right arrow (->) keyboard key will go inside that folder. You can go back one step to the back using the left keyboard arrow (<-))
      -  Bookmark directly when you find your target
      -  The ability to switch to urls search [NEW]
      -  Launching urls in current or new tab [NEW]
      -  Fuzzy search enabled for filtering on both folders and urls [NEW]
      -  Clean current URL before bookmarking (sometimes the url is polluted with query strings e.g ?source= ... for various tracking information). To clean the url from those, hit ctrl+alt+x and this will solve this issue.

------
clonardo
This looks pretty nice. I've been using Recent Bookmarks
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/category/apps?hl=en](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/category/apps?hl=en)),
but it's not exactly helping the bookmark proliferation problem.

------
Immortalin
It would be really great if you can add an option to use a custom sync
provider e.g. Dropbox, drive. onedrive etc. alongside the default chrome sync.
The default chrome sync tend to create huge amounts of duplicate bookmarks
when used across multiple devices and sorting through them is not fun...

~~~
ahmadassaf
i disabled chrome sync for my bookmarks because as you said it keeps making
duplicates. I use xmarks instead, but for sure this can very well be a nice
feature to have

------
thehoff
Is having this many bookmarks common?

Watching the video I can't imagine how you keep all that straight. Personally
I try to keep my bookmarks to a minimum. I find that when my list gets large I
don't even remember what I bookmarked.

~~~
ahmadassaf
well i guess i have some sort of OCD when it comes to bookmarking. It took me
lots of time to organise them and i kinda remember most of them. However the
reason for this extension is to make my life easier :)

------
Physlet
I tried pressing CMD+B and CTRL+B and it didn't work on Chrome for Mac OS X.

~~~
ahmadassaf
thats strange .. it should work using either of them. Can you please check if
you get any error messages in the console

------
RubyPinch
is this running javascript in the page?

can someone make a page to extract all bookmarks it sees?

------
hoers
Cool idea! How about adding functionality to open already saved bookmarks as
well (and in the long run adding folders etc)? Then I could picture this
becoming my main bookmarks manager.

~~~
ahmadassaf
am glad you liked it :) definitely this is on my to-do list. I am already
getting back the urls but i am brainstorming on how to present them nicely on
the same UI. Also to make it better i am thinking of making the filtering
smarter by doing a fuzzy search instead of just (:contains).

~~~
hoers
Have you ever used Alfred (on OSX)? Maybe take some inspiration from there?

It let's you access a lot of different features by using one-key-modifiers in
the search box, like:

\- Just type something: will search applications

\- Hit Space before typing: will search all files

\- If you just hit enter on a file it will open it, CMD+Enter will open the
containing folder

..etc etc.

I could picture something like this:

\- Selecting a folder via fuzzy search + arrow keys and hitting enter to add a
bookmark

\- Hitting space before typing to search and open existing bookmarks

\- ":" in the beginning to only search folders

\- "." in the beginning to create a folder

.. as crude examples.

I might look into your project next week and maybe work on a fork for
functions like this. With a bit of work I think this could become a wonderful
extension!

~~~
ahmadassaf
thats great .. ive been using alfred but really as a simple app launcher. I
will try and see if i can implement some early version of theses ideas. I am
also thinking of being able to search opened tabs as well. I hope you will
have time as well to contribute and hopefully turn this out into something
cool

~~~
mtrn
A nice search experience over some personal web space is still kind of
missing. Great to see that you are continuing to explore and implement things
in this space. It was fun working on some of them with you at Hackzurich.

~~~
ahmadassaf
good hear from you Martin. I am glad you like it and i hope we can get the
chance to work together again

